# buenos días o buenas tardes



## madrileña

Buenos días a todos:

¿Alguien de vosotros podría decirme cómo sería conveniente saludar a las 2 del mediodía? Con buenos días o buenas tardes?

gracias de antemano


----------



## Probo

madrileña said:


> Buenos días a todos:
> 
> ¿Alguien de vosotros podría decirme cómo sería conveniente saludar a las 2 del mediodía? Con buenos días o buenas tardes?
> 
> gracias de antemano


 
Γεια σου: La hora oficial en España que determina el mediodía son las doce de la mañana. En las radios suelen decir "buenas tardes" a partir de esa hora, pero queda muy forzado. La costumbre es dividir el día por la hora de la comida, cada uno la suya, dentro de cierta lógica. Así que si no has comido "buenos días" y si has comido "buenas tardes". De todas maneras, te confieso que para muchos hablantes nativos esto nos supone cierto problema que resolvemos con "Buenas" o bien "Hola". Adiós .


----------



## Antpax

Probo said:


> Γεια σου: La hora oficial en España que determina el mediodía son las doce de la mañana. En las radios suelen decir "buenas tardes" a partir de esa hora, pero queda muy forzado. La costumbre es dividir el día por la hora de la comida, cada uno la suya, dentro de cierta lógica. Así que si no has comido "buenos días" y si has comido "buenas tardes". De todas maneras, te confieso que para muchos hablantes nativos esto nos supone cierto problema que resolvemos con "Buenas" o bien "Hola". Adiós .


 
Hola:

Coincido con Probo, la lógica es la que ha explicado. Realmente, en la práctica, a las dos de la tarde puedes decir las dos sin ningún problema.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Clara_Rios

Bueno, en general estoy de acuerdo con Probo y Antpax, pero yo personalmente diría buenas tardes. A las dos de la tarde escuchar "buenos días" me suena un poco raro.
Saludos,

Clara


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Para mi, es muy claro que los chilenos tomamos las 12:00 h como punto de referencia para determinar el fin de la mañana y el comienzo de la tarde, sin importar si hemos comido o no.
Es muy común que, al encontrarse uno con alguien al rededor del medio día, dude entre decir _buenos días_ o _buenas tardes_, hasta que alguien mira el reloj y dice: "_ah, buenas tardes_" porque ya pasaron las doce, aunque sea por pocos minutos.

Saludos.


----------



## Berenguer

Coincido con Ant y Probo, ya que a esa hora se suelen dar conversaciones del tipo:
- Buenos días.
- Buenas tardes...
- Bueno, o eso, buenas tardes, yo es que todavía no he comido...
Vamos, una conversación de besugos como otra cualquiera.
Personalmente, sí que divido la mañana y la tarde por la hora genérica de comer en España 14h-15h.
Un saludo.


----------



## Aviador

Berenguer said:


> ...Personalmente, sí que divido la mañana y la tarde por la hora genérica de comer en España 14h-15h.
> Un saludo.



Sí, es que, si por aquí no hemos comido a las 14:00 h (o, más aun, las 15:00 h) estaríamos desfalleciendo y no tendríamos fuerzas ni para saludar  

Es interesante que los compañeros españoles nos cuenten que prefieren marcar el fin de la mañana según la hora de la comida. La RAE pone en su diccionario lo siguiente:



> *mañana**.*
> (Del lat. vulg. _[hora] *maneāna_, [a hora] temprana).
> * 1.     * f. Tiempo que transcurre desde que amanece hasta mediodía.
> * 2. * f. Espacio de tiempo desde la medianoche hasta el mediodía. _A las dos de la mañana.
> _..._
> _ _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​





> *mediodía**.*
> * 1.     * m. Momento en que está el Sol en el punto más alto de su elevación sobre el horizonte.
> * 2. * m. Período de extensión imprecisa alrededor de las doce de la mañana.
> ..._
> _ _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​



El problema es cuanto se puede extender ese "período de extensión imprecisa" despúes de las doce. Supongo que ahí entran en juego aspectos culturales como lo tarde que se suele comer en España.

Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Buenos días: (por acá son las 11:47 a.m.)
Por acá sucede exactamente igual que en Chile. Y de acuerdo en todo con Aviador.

Que pasen buenos días todos

Rosa


----------



## Pilly Sol Ecuatorial

En resúmen: Buenos dias hasta las 11:59 am (medio dia)
Buenas tardes desde las 12:00 pm 
En mi pais Ecuador como en la mayoria es usado el buenas tardes  desde las 12......

saludos


----------



## El Patillas

Hola:

Tal vez no tenga nada que ver con "buenos días" etc. O sea con la manera de saludar.
Pero por si les interesa, el periódico madrileño, "*El País*", usa esta clasificación:

01.00-05.59 _madrugada_
06.00-12.59 _mañana_
13.00-20.59 _tarde_
21.00-00.59 _noche_


_(miré el reloj, eran las tres de la madrugada...) _


Saludos,
-Elpa


----------



## Miguelillo 87

El Patillas said:


> Hola:
> 
> Tal vez no tenga nada que ver con "buenos días" etc. O sea con la manera de saludar.
> Pero por si les interesa, el periódico madrileño, "*El País*", usa esta clasificación:
> 
> 01.00-05.59 _madrugada_
> 06.00-12.59 _mañana_
> 13.00-20.59 _tarde_
> 21.00-00.59 _noche_
> 
> 
> _(miré el reloj, eran las tres de la madrugada...) _
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> -Elpa


 

¡Más claro ni el agua! Aunque claro falto mencionar el mediodía y la medianoche.


----------



## javier8907

No sé si tendrá algo que ver con que aquí en España el medio día solar cae a las 13:00-13:30 en invierno y una hora más tarde en verano, pero es perfectamente común decir "a las dos del mediodía". Desde luego a mí decir "buenas tardes" a las doce del mediodía me suena tan forzado como si sales una noche de sábado y al pasar la medianoche te refieres a ese sábado como "ayer". No sé si habrá lugares donde se haga.

Desde luego, en España, el uso común es que hasta que no se come no cambia el concepto (a no ser que consideres que se te ha pasado la hora). A mí el problema que sí se me plantea es el siguiente: ¿Cuando estás comiendo, son buenos días o buenas tardes?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno de hecho, en la mayoría de los países el día solar no es el mismo que el de la hora oficial, acá usamos el horario de verano y completamente nos desfasamos de la hora solar, pero aún así nosotros nos regimos pues por la hora del reloj, no la del sol, así  que aunque haya o no horario de verano a la 12:00 es mediodía.


----------



## Aserolf

madrileña said:


> Buenos días a todos:
> 
> ¿Alguien de vosotros podría decirme cómo sería conveniente saludar a las *2 del mediodía*? Con buenos días o buenas tardes?
> 
> gracias de antemano


Bueno, según me enseñaron, el mediodía solo es el periodo que comprende de las 12:00 p.m. a las 12:59 p.m. Por lo tanto, las *2* ya no es mediodía, sino las 2 de la tarde.


El Patillas said:


> Hola:
> 
> Tal vez no tenga nada que ver con "buenos días" etc. O sea con la manera de saludar.
> Pero por si les interesa, el periódico madrileño, "*El País*", usa esta clasificación:
> 
> 01.00-05.59 _madrugada_
> 06.00-12.59 _mañana_
> 13.00-20.59 _tarde_
> 21.00-00.59 _noche_
> 
> 
> _(miré el reloj, eran las tres de la madrugada...) _
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> -Elpa



Y también en México aprendí que estas horas son así: (como me lo enseñó mi familia)

01.00-05.59 _madrugada_
06.00-11.59 _mañana_
12.00-19.59 _tarde_
20.00-00.59 _noche_

12.00-mediodía
00.00-medianoche

En EEUU, a partir de las 17.00 ya dicen _evening_.
Saludos!


----------



## javier8907

¿Seguro que no sois suizos?


----------



## mirx

En México pasa lo mismo que en Venezuela y Chile.

En una tienda de abarrotes:

1- ¿Buenos días?
_2--...tardes, acaban de dar las doce._
1- Ay, es cierto, es que me levanté a las 10 y se me fue muy pronto la mañana.

No nos queda duda que después de las doce es tarde y ya no mañana, y respecto a dividir tarde, mañana, noche, y madrugada esto depende mucho del tiempo del año.

En diciembre por ejemplo, se dice, "las siete de la noche".
En Junio, "son las siete de la tarde".

En un sentido estricto después de las 11:59 pm., sebería ser madrugada pero es más común que nos refiramos a estas horas como "de la mañana".

¿A qué hora llegaste a casa?
A las 3 de la mañana.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mirx said:


> En un sentido estricto después de las 11:59 pm., sebería ser madrugada pero es más común que nos refiramos a estas horas como "de la mañana".
> 
> ¿A qué hora llegaste a casa?
> A las 3 de la mañana.
> 
> Saludos.


 
¡¡¡Al fin estamos de acuerdo!!! Ahora sí vivimos en el mismo México je je je.

Bueno ni tan de acuerdo, yo creo que dices madrugada si estabas dormido y te despertaro,

¡¡No manches mi perro me despertó como a las 2 de la madrugada con sus ladridos!

Mañana is es algo ahabitual, me levanto diario a las 4:30 para pode llegar a la escuela.

Aunque sí he de decir que lo más habitual es mañana y el madrugada se utiliza para dar más enfásis y dramatismo a la frase.


----------



## javier8907

A lo que se ve, o los españoles somos más raros que un perro verde, o a los americanos les han implantado un reloj en la nuca; pero el caso es que tenemos conceptos diferentes de mañana y tarde (la noche es más clara; cuando se pone oscuro). Los de allí lo llevan con el reloj mientras que los de aquí usamos la sensación interna.

De cualquier manera, repito que puede tener que ver (habernos obligado a emanciparnos en ese sentido del reloj) el hecho de que en invierno estemos adelantados entre 1 h y 1h 30 min con respecto al sol, mientras que en verano esto sube hasta 2h ó 2 y media. No sé si este desfase con respecto a la hora solar (no me refiero al cambio horario para el verano) ocurre también en más países, pero a mí me resulta ridículo decir "buenas tardes" cuando por la luz y el ritmo del día que llevamos (la divisoria suele ser la hora de comer) es claramente por la mañana (según el sol, las 9:30 - 10:00). No es mi intención sentar cátedra con una opinión personal (pretensión bastante ridícula por lo demás), sino expresar lo mejor que pueda un concepto del día que creo compartido por una mayoría de españoles.

En cuanto a la mañana y la madrugada, aquí se usan muy parecido, por no decir igual. Tengo que añadir que hay a quien he oído decir "las nueve de la madrugada" (Bienaventurados los que no trabajan...), pero no es lo más común.

En general, entiendo que "madrugada" es cuando ni por asomo te esperas estar despierto en condiciones normales.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo digo así:

01:00 - 11:59 Mañana
12:00 - 19:59 Tarde
20:00 - 00:59 Noche

Aunque en invierno diría que son las siete de la noche... Y lo de madrugada solamente cuando me desvelo (podrían ser las once de la madrugada, dependiendo de la hora de llegada).


----------



## Hosmini

No me parece muy lógico tener que mirar el reloj para saber como tengo que saludar.
Aceptemos una franja entre aproximadamente las 12:00 y la hora de comer y saludemos como nos salga o devolviendo el mismo tipo de saludo.


----------



## wamcon

Una explicación a lo que dice Javier8907 es que en España no estamos en nuestro uso horario, ya que deberíamos usar la hora inglesa o portuguesa y no la alemana o italiana. Por ello amanece y atardece más tarde de lo que indica la hora solar y seguramente por ello la diferencia de la hora de comer con respecto a Hispano américa.

Por cierto javier8907, preguntabas cuando comemos qué decir si buenos días o buenas tardes. Mmmmm, mejor buen provecho ¿no? ja, ja, ja.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Aviador said:


> Sí, es que, si por aquí no hemos comido a las 14:00 h (o, más aun, las 15:00 h) estaríamos desfalleciendo y no tendríamos fuerzas ni para saludar



Yo los fines de semana almuerzo a las 14 y los empleados de banco de lunes a viernes almuerzan a las 14:30.



Aviador said:


> Es interesante que los compañeros españoles nos cuenten que prefieren marcar el fin de la mañana según la hora de la comida.



Yo siempre he pensado que lo lógico es decir buenas tardes sólo después de que uno ha almorzado, pero debo estar en el 0,0000063% de los chilenos que tiene esa teoría.

Con respecto al huso horario nosotros también estamos corridos. En invierno el mediodía es como a las 13 y en verano a las 14.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Pilly Sol Ecuatorial said:


> Buenas tardes desde las 12:00 pm


 


Aserolf said:


> Bueno, según me enseñaron, el mediodía solo es el periodo que comprende de las 12:00 p.m. a las 12:59 p.m.


 
¿Pero es que existen las 12:00 *p*.m.?  Aquí en Perú también se usa "mañana" para antes del mediodía del reloj...  y "tarde" para después de las doce...

Tengo entendido que anteriormente sí se usaba como referencia el almuerzo para dividir el día en mañana y tarde. Pero es que antes también se almorzaba mucho más temprano que hoy (12:00 m. dos generaciones antes; ahora 02:00 p.m - 03:00 p.m. en Lima).

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Hosmini said:


> No me parece muy lógico tener que mirar el reloj para saber como tengo que saludar.
> Aceptemos una franja entre aproximadamente las 12:00 y la hora de comer y saludemos como nos salga o devolviendo el mismo tipo de saludo.


 

Es que yo creo ya lo traemos por inercia, más o menos le calculas la hora y por eso dices, pero repito muchas veces decimos buenos días cuando son las 12:45 y nunca faltará alguien que te haga notar que te equivocaste, y te diga ¿Días? ¡Pero si ya son tardes!

Me lo han hecho y lo he hecho.


----------



## Jellby

En mi ciudad el mediodía (en el sentido astronómico, el momento en que el sol está más alto), es sobre las 14:30 (en verano), con lo que según cómo se mire, puede decirse que la tarde empieza a esa hora, que además es más o menos la hora de la comida.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

javier8907 said:


> A lo que se ve, o los españoles somos más raros que un perro verde, o a los americanos les han implantado un reloj en la nuca; pero el caso es que tenemos conceptos diferentes de mañana y tarde (la noche es más clara; cuando se pone oscuro). Los de allí lo llevan con el reloj mientras que los de aquí usamos la sensación interna.
> 
> De cualquier manera, repito que puede tener que ver (habernos obligado a emanciparnos en ese sentido del reloj) el hecho de que en invierno estemos adelantados entre 1 h y 1h 30 min con respecto al sol, mientras que en verano esto sube hasta 2h ó 2 y media. No sé si este desfase con respecto a la hora solar (no me refiero al cambio horario para el verano) ocurre también en más países, pero a mí me resulta ridículo decir "buenas tardes" cuando por la luz y el ritmo del día que llevamos (la divisoria suele ser la hora de comer) es claramente por la mañana (según el sol, las 9:30 - 10:00). No es mi intención sentar cátedra con una opinión personal (pretensión bastante ridícula por lo demás), sino expresar lo mejor que pueda un concepto del día que creo compartido por una mayoría de españoles.
> 
> En cuanto a la mañana y la madrugada, aquí se usan muy parecido, por no decir igual. Tengo que añadir que hay a quien he oído decir "las nueve de la madrugada" (Bienaventurados los que no trabajan...), pero no es lo más común.
> 
> En general, entiendo que "madrugada" es cuando ni por asomo te esperas estar despierto en condiciones normales.



 En Uruguay es idéntico que como cuentan que es en España. Si te pasa de saludar a un compañero de trabajo con un “buenas tardes” y todavía no ha podido salir a almorzar y está fastidiado con eso, seguramente contestará: “para mí todavía son buenos días, no tengo la suerte que tienen otros”.

  En cuanto al “buenas tardes” o “buenas noches”: en invierno, aunque está oscuro desde las 6:00, casi nadie diría “buenas noches” antes de las 9:00. En verano, que es de día hasta las 9:00 o más, sería raro escucharlo antes de las 10:00

  Estoy casi seguro que lo mismo pasa en Argentina y Chile, esperemos a ver si alguno lo confirma.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

El mensaje de L4ut4r0 (#22) me hizo reconsiderar mi percepción del asunto tratado aquí y decidí hacer una pequeña encuesta entre mis amigos y colegas (descarté a mi familia para evitar que, como mi español fue aprendido en el seno de ella, influyera en el resultado) y despúes de preguntar a 12 personas (casi todas de Santiago), de una ámplia gama de edades, todas coincidieron en que usan las 12:00 h como referencia para el límite entre la mañana y la tarde. También es interesante que todos dijeran enfáticamente que la hora del almuerzo no influye para nada en esto: después de las doce, es la tarde y punto; hayan almorzado o no.
Sin embargo, la mayoría también me dijo que almuerza más tarde de lo que yo creía. Varios dijeron que entre las 13:30 y las 14:00. No incluyo a mis colegas de trabajo, ya que, igual que yo, comen a la hora que pueden (¡si podemos! ). Pero ya he dicho que esto no influye, para ellos, en la determinación del límite entre mañana y tarde.

La frontera entre la tarde y la noche es más difícil de determinar aquí. Tal como lo expone Adolfo (#23), depende mucho de la época del año. En la latitud de Santiago (33º 30' S, un grado y un pelo más al norte que Montevideo) creo que pocos dicen _buenas noches_ a las 20:00 h en verano, cuando todavía el sol está sobre el horizonte. Más al sur, por ejemplo en Punta Arenas (53º S), hay luz de día hasta las 23:00.
En invierno, cuando en Santiago ya está oscuro a las 18:00, para la mayoría creo que será ya _buenas noches_. De todas formas, aquí tampoco influye la cena.
_ Información adicional: a la fecha de hoy (otoño aquí), el crepúsculo civil es a las 18:11 h local en la latitud de Santiago.

_Respecto al desfase entre la hora oficial de Chile (UTC-4) y la hora solar, como dice L4ut4r0, vamos adelantados en promedio, dependiendo de la longitud (69º W en Calama, 73º W en Puerto Montt). En Santiago (70º40' W), aproximadamente 1:45 minutos en verano y 41 minutos en invierno. Sin embargo, creo que esto no influye para nada en como las personas comunes definen el comienzo de la tarde o de la noche. La hora (doce del medio día) y el fin del crepúsculo (en el caso del comienzo de la noche) son los determinantes aquí.

Espero no haberlos aburrido, amigos, con toda esta lata, pero a veces me dejo llevar .

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En todos estos lugares que anochece a las 9 ó 10 de la noche, ¿a qué hora amanece?


----------



## Clavelito

En Colombia es igual que en Chile, Venezuela y Ecuador. Hasta las 11:59 se saludo "buenos días", y a partir de las 12:00 el saludo es "buenas tardes", sin importar si ya hubo almuerzo o no.


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> En todos estos lugares que anochece a las 9 ó 10 de la noche, ¿a qué hora amanece?


 
Depende mucho de la latitud y de la altitud tanto en el globo como la altitud con respecto al mar.

Yo sé de lugares en Estados Unidos donde amanece a las 5 de la mañana y anochece a las 11. 

Y como todos sabemos esto es más evidente en el polo norte, donde hay sol de media noche.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Eso lo entiendo, Mirx, pero ninguno de los que han dicho que anochece a las 10 vive en el Ártico. De hecho, el último en comentarlo fue Adolfo de Uruguay, que me parece que está más cerca del Ecuador que de la Antártida.


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Eso lo entiendo, Mirx, pero ninguno de los que han dicho que anochece a las 10 vive en el Ártico. De hecho, el último en comentarlo fue Adolfo de Uruguay, que me parece que está más cerca del Ecuador que de la Antártida.


 
Ah, pero es que con los horarios de verano todo se puede. En mismo Durango y por consiguiente Coahuila se oscurece completamente después de las 9 en los meses de junio y julio.

Los de España están mucho más al norte y ahí seguro que tienen noches más largas y más cortas dependiendo de la estación del año.


----------



## Aviador

ToñoTorreón said:


> Eso lo entiendo, Mirx, pero ninguno de los que han dicho que anochece a las 10 vive en el Ártico. De hecho, el último en comentarlo fue Adolfo de Uruguay, que me parece que está más cerca del Ecuador que de la Antártida.



Toño, a riesgo de ser censurado por los moderadores por salirme del tema puramente lingüístico, te recuerdo que el paso al horario de verano (una hora adelante) tiene una gran influencia en la hora del comienzo del crepúsculo en las regiones ubicadas fuera de los trópicos (de los 23º a los 90º de latitud). Cuanto mayor es la latitud, tanto mayor es el efecto (en general).
Por otra parte, la diferencia en la cantidad de horas de luz entre el verano y el invierno el la latitud de Montevideo (34º 53' S) o Santiago (33º 30' S) es ya bien apreciable. La latitud de Santiago es exactamente equivalente a la de Los Ángeles en Estados Unidos (33º 30' N), si quieres comparar. Y recuerda que, tanto Chile como Argentina tienen buena parte de sus territorios más cerca del Polo Sur que cualquier ciudad importante de Estados Unidos o Canadá del Polo Norte (excepto Anchorage, en Alaska). Punta Arenas y Puerto Williams, en Chile y Ushuaia, en Argentina, están mas cerca del Polo que Londres.

Así es que hay muchos chilenos y argentinos del sur que, seguramente, tendrán puntos de vista diferentes sobre a qué hora decir buenas noches o buenos días. Lo que yo más conozco, claro, es como lo hacemos por aquí, en el centro del país, donde paso la mayor parte del tiempo.

Perdónenme otra vez por la lata.

Saludos.


----------



## Aserolf

Clavelito said:


> En Colombia es igual que en Chile, Venezuela y Ecuador. Hasta las 11:59 se saludo "buenos días", y a partir de las 12:00 el saludo es "buenas tardes", sin importar si ya hubo almuerzo o no.



Te faltó México igual que ustedes: hasta las 11.59 es "buenos días", y de las 12.00 en adelante es "buenas tardes", sin importar si se almorzó o no.


----------



## HaHa08

Yo creo que hoy en día se tome como límite la hora de la comida, es decir, la gente dice "buenos días" hasta que come o llega una hora razonable a la que la gente ya ha comido y después de comer comienzan a decir "buenas tardes"

Yo al menos soy de los que tiene esa costumbre, y en la zona de Castilla creo que la mayor parte de la gente también

Saludos


----------



## _kassandra_

HILOS UNIDOS
(Por favor revisad si existen hilos anteriores antes de abrir uno nuevo. Gracias)​
¡Hola a tod@s!

Tengo unas dudas en uso de las palabras de saludo (si se puede nombrarlas así).

A qué hora es mejor decir "buenos días", "buenas tardes" y "buenas noches" en español, es decir cuales son los marcos temporales (de qué hora a qué) de estas expresiones? Sé que en diferentes países estos marcos son diferentes. Por ejemplo, en Rusia tenemos una expresión "Доброе утро" que se traduce literalmente "Buenas mañanas" pero no existe en español.

Muchas gracias


----------



## just getting it

buenos días antes de la hora de comer (13:00 - 15:00)
buenas tardes después de la hora de comer
buenas noches después de atardecer
esto es más o menos.


----------



## oa2169

Buenos días de 6 AM a 12 M
Buenas tardes de 12 M a 6 PM
Buenas noches de 6 PM a 6 AM

Saludos.

Se me olvidaba decirte que "@" no es una letra del alfabeto español, por lo tanto no debes usarla de la manera en que la usaste.


----------



## jorgema

oa2169 said:


> Buenos días de 6 AM a 12 M
> Buenas tardes de 12 M a 6 PM
> Buenas noches de 6 PM a 6 AM



Mi uso y el de la mayoría de gente en mi país es semejante al de oa2169. Lo encontrarás también en los programas del mediodía de la TV, en los que invariablemente, a partir de las 12 del mediodía, el saludo será siempre "buenas tardes". Tal vez la única duda sea el límite entre tarde y noche, que oscila entre las 18.00 y las 19.00 horas.


----------



## Aviador

En Chile se dice _buenos días_ desde la hora en que uno despierta (aunque en invierno aún esté de oscuro) hasta las 12:00 h.
Desde de las doce del medio día hasta las 19:00 h más o menos (esto varía de acuerdo con la estación del año), se dice _buenas tardes_.
Se dice _buenas noches_ desde el límite anterior hasta que uno se va a dormir (si aún está oscuro, claro ).


----------



## Vampiro

Buenos días desde que te levantas (aunque sea a las cuatro de la mañana y sea aún plena noche) hasta las 12.00 h
Buenas tardes después de las doce y hasta que oscurece.
Buenas noches, bueno, cuando es de noche.
En verano, cuando en estas latitudes oscurece más tarde, se comienza a decir "buenas noches" aproximadamente a las 20:00 h, aún cuando todavía esté claro.
_


----------



## duvija

Quiero agregar que se usan tanto al entrar a un lugar, como al irse (y esto no es muy normal en otros idiomas).


----------

